# Engine knock!



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay..... So I bought the car from a friend of mine. 05 M6 he had a video of the engine knocking but said the next day it was gone and never heard it again. over the last 4 months or so I heard it once very light so i thought nothing of it shut the car off and then it was gone again......... Last night I took her for a drive and something didn't sound right. on my way back i did a few 5K revs to see if i could hear anything funky. As i got back home i poped the hood and man..... she was knocking....... I could feel it through the intake manifold. For sure a top side knock but i couldn't tell which side. This morning I checked my oil, shes topped off, started her up, and everything was back to normal, no knock no nothing. what could this be? Car sounds good, drives good and shows no signs really of any kinda of mechincal failure..... just an intermittent knock every few months it seems.... But I'd like to fix something it could be before i buy a rebuild kit and rebuild her.....


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You should post the video of the sound it was making last night


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Won't let me.....  the tick came back today, on about the 3rd drive of the day once it was at operating temp. but Not as loud as it was last night


----------



## 5ft24 (Nov 8, 2016)

Lifters

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

